# Woodworking as a hobby



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am posting there here because they are not my projects. Thought you might like to see these. A friend sent them in an email.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are cool…but, what does one do with them? they take up a lot of space.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Man oh man those are way cool.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool pics  Reminds me of a Wood artile I read about a guy who made 1/4 and 1/2 scale model bulldozers and cranes that were remote controlled with hydraulics. Majority of the construction was all wood. He had a 1/2 scale semi that a person could actually fit behind the wheel. His basement was just a tad bit bigger than mine


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That was my first thought, What do you do with them? They would take a lot of up keep if they are left outdoors ;-(


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, they dont even look like they would fit in the back of a pick up truck. I would not be leaving these outdoors, that is for sure. They would take up a whole room in my house, maybe they are meant for museums or show room floor type stuff.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are impressive, but I had the same question as Shane-what do you do with them? My wife would kill me if I spent all that time in the shop and didn't have anything useful (e.g., furniture) to show for it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, if you were into building these very neat scaled models, then I am sure you have "something" in mind for where to display them. I think Shane's take on this is pretty accurate, IMO.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Think I saw an article about these a couple years ago in one of the wood working magazines. They were built by a guy who has a 2 story shop, like 4,000 sq.ft. and he keeps them in there; if this is the same one I saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have no idea of the origin. The pics showed up in one of those emails that just forwards forever ;-)


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

All I can say is Wow! I wonder if he lets kids play on them? Heck, I'd like to play on them!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Great work by your pal Bob, I'm sure a building firm would appreciate them displayed in their front offices!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoever is the builder, he's got some woodworking talents.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

Wow! What a talent and absolutely great planning to maintain the scale so perfectly. Thanks for sharing them.

Bill


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I love projects like this.
Maybe you have seen this but I thought this guy was pretty cool as well.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Heim.htm


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Those models are beautiful and I thought I was the only one doing this. I build 1/8 scale locomotives from wood and some metals. They are working models powered by car batteries. I only have three right now and 8 acres of land, so maybe one day I will be able to run them on track. Here is my latest model.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Useful or not, my 7-year old son would love it if I built something like that. Luckily, I don't have that kind of talent yet!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are incredible. Makes me wish I was a little kid again.


----------

